# libopensync-plugin-python-0.36

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

zum Thema gibt es ja reichlich Fehlermeldungen und bugreports. 

Fehler bei mir

```
-- <<< Gentoo configuration >>>

Build type      Gentoo

Install path    /usr

Compiler flags:

C               -march=nocona -O2 -pipe 

C++             

Linker flags:

Executable      -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

Module          -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

Shared          -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

CMake Warning (dev) in CMakeLists.txt:

  No cmake_minimum_required command is present.  A line of code such as

    cmake_minimum_required(VERSION 2.8)

  should be added at the top of the file.  The version specified may be lower

  if you wish to support older CMake versions for this project.  For more

  information run "cmake --help-policy CMP0000".

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Error: The following variables are used in this project, but they are set to NOTFOUND.

Please set them or make sure they are set and tested correctly in the CMake files:

PYTHON_INCLUDE_PATH

   used as include directory in directory /var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libopensync-plugin-python-0.36/work/libopensync-plugin-python-0.36/src

PYTHON_LIBRARY

    linked by target "python-module" in directory /var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libopensync-plugin-python-0.36/work/libopensync-plugin-python-0.36/src

-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!

 * ERROR: app-pda/libopensync-plugin-python-0.36 failed:

 *   cmake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2974:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line  787:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  260:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1149:  Called cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line  791:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_configure'

 *   environment, line  260:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1208:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       cmake "${cmakeargs[@]}" "${CMAKE_USE_DIR}" || die "cmake failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-pda/libopensync-plugin-python-0.36',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-pda/libopensync-plugin-python-0.36'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libopensync-plugin-python-0.36/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libopensync-plugin-python-0.36/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libopensync-plugin-python-0.36/work/libopensync-plugin-python-0.36'

>>> Failed to emerge app-pda/libopensync-plugin-python-0.36, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libopensync-plugin-python-0.36/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-pda/libopensync-plugin-python-0.36:

 * ERROR: app-pda/libopensync-plugin-python-0.36 failed:

 *   cmake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2974:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line  787:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  260:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1149:  Called cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line  791:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_configure'

 *   environment, line  260:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1208:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       cmake "${cmakeargs[@]}" "${CMAKE_USE_DIR}" || die "cmake failed";

```

http://www.gentooforum.de/index.php?form=ThreadAdd&boardID=17

----------

